# DHCP problem..very old problem

## Radoslav D.

Hi, 

i need help...i use dhcpcd deamon for dhcp. At home work dhcp for me. In the school i cant join in the network. 

My error: Eth0, timed out. 

How can i view, if dhcp offer was received? I search for program...but in console. 

Thanks for help. 

/etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=("dhcp")

----------

## UberLord

The chances are that your schools DHCP server is not RFC 2132 conformant, and as such may need this in your config

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"
```

You can use tcpdump/wireshark to monitor the DHCP traffic to see if offers are sent/received correctly.

----------

## Radoslav D.

It doesnt help ... error: Eth0, timed out. 

Can i use wireshark in console?

----------

## UberLord

tcpdump can read it, but it has to be run on the DHCP server which you may or may not have access to.

Do other DHCP clients work, such as dhclient or udhcpc?

----------

## Radoslav D.

I tried dhcp client...but i doesnt know configure dhcp.conf, my error: 

No subnet declaration for eth0 (0.0.0.0)

**Ignoring request on eth0. If this not what you want, please write a subnet declaration in your

dhcpd.conf file for the network segment to which interface eth0 is attached. **

Not configured to listen on any interfaces

----------

## UberLord

That's the server. The client part of it is called dhclient. To use that in preference to dhcpcd add this to /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "dhclient" )
```

----------

## Radoslav D.

By using: #udhcpd eth0      

 *Quote:*   

> error: unable to open config file:eth0 
> 
>           udhcp (v0.9.9-pre) started
> 
>            max_leases value (254) not sane, setting to 234 instead
> ...

 

by using /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart: 

 *Quote:*   

> error: starting eth0 
> 
>        " does not existe "(dhclient)
> 
> 

 

by using ifconfig: two interfaces are up: 

 *Quote:*   

> 		eth0 ...
> 
> 		lo ....
> 
> 

 

My  /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf is set to default: 

 *Quote:*   

> send dhcp-client-identifier 1:0:a0:24:ab:fb:9c;
> 
> send dhcp-lease-time 3600;
> 
> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
> ...

 

How can i configure this config, when i want use dhcp for eth0 ?

By using dhcpcd eth0 ...dhcp assign ip, but only at home ...in work doesnt.

----------

## xenoscr

I just started getting the same error after an upgrade. I installed udhcp and I'm now able to pull an IP but dhcpcd will not work.

----------

## nightshade2069

okay if you recently upgraded your dhcpcd to 3.2.1 you may want to downgrade it back to 3.2.0 was running in to the same problem where it would not obtain an ip address and once I downgraded to the previous version bingo.. ip was obtained.

----------

## MM Trigger

It could be that your school only issues only static leases from their DHCP server. If that's the case (and at many institutions it is), you won't be able to get an IP because there are no open DHCP ranges set on their servers for un-registered network adapters. Usually I've seen schools provide a way for you to register your MAC address for wireless access, but not often for wired connections. It may be that they don't allow students to connect their personal computers to ethernet ports in the building. If that's the case then you're out of luck. 

Trying to manually set an IP would cause headaches for the network admins, not to mention it would probably be  a violation of your school's rules of technology use.

----------

## Radoslav D.

I used old dhcpcd, that wasnt mask. I unmask newest dhcpcd and my dhcpcd work fine. /architecture amd64/

I configure my /etc/conf.d/net again. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mac_eth0="00:18:f3:xx:xx:xx"
> 
> modules=( "dhcpcd")
> ...

 

This settings work fine... . 

Sorry my english.

----------

